# What happened to Kahr?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting to see what has happened to Kahr. They were huge for a long time. For many years, they made some of the best, small concealed carry guns. All the stores carried them. Always magazine reviews....

But, oh how times have changed....

Now, with all the other micro 9mms, you don't see much about them anymore. It's been years since I've even seen one in a gun store. 

I even had a PM9 once, but dropped it as soon as the 1st M&P Shield came out....

Any current Kahr fans around? What do you think?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Over the years I owned eleven Kahr's, but as you mentioned, things have changed and so many new products have hit the market at competitive prices. I still own a few of them, three I think. Kahr's were expensive and failed to adapt to the changing times and consumer demand. That and the fact that they had some issues with quality control.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I know people have complained about mag issues with the Kahr mags as well. The top round in the mag can "walk" forward over time as you carry the gun. I know I had to push that round back periodically when I had my PM9.

But, the PM9 was NOT fun to shoot.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I know people have complained about mag issues with the Kahr mags as well. The top round in the mag can "walk" forward over time as you carry the gun. I know I had to push that round back periodically when I had my PM9.
> 
> But, the PM9 was NOT fun to shoot.


I still have a PM9, an MK9, and a P40 Elite 98. All are reliable and good shooters, but have limited capacity when compared to modern subcompact and compact guns. And that IS an issue with me. My P40 Elite 98 is a beautiful gun. All stainless steel and I installed their smooth wood grips, But it is a single stack magazine gun and that is not going to beat out my M&P 40c or my Glock 23's. It is a very good shooter but so are those other guns I just mentioned.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Interesting to see what has happened to Kahr. They were huge for a long time. For many years, they made some of the best, small concealed carry guns. All the stores carried them. Always magazine reviews....
> 
> But, oh how times have changed....
> 
> ...


I have one, a MK40 all stainless steel construction. It's an outstanding little gun but a little on the heavy side for a gun this small and it only holds 5+1 rounds and comes with an extended 6 round magazine. The 9mm version (MK 9) holds 6+1 rounds and comes with an extended 7 round magazine. I had my friend order the MK 40 for me from Davidson's here in Arizona as few people had them in stock. Kahr's PM and CM polymer framed pistols probably because of their weight and cost have been more popular. 

I paid around $800 for mine some time ago. My friend thought that I was outta' my mind paying so much for that little gun at that time. The company was owned and founded by the Rev. Sun Myung Moon's son Justin in the early 90's. Justin Moon was always a gun aficionado and set out to make a high quality sub compact gun in a formidable caliber that was easy to carry. Some people wouldn't buy them simply because of who Justin was. 

Mine has functioned flawlessly with all types of ammo. Justin Moon certainly succeeded in his quest to produce a high quality gun. Mine feels like it was machined out of a solid block of stainless steel. The machining, fit and finish are top notch. The gun has a nice smooth trigger and crisp break. 

These guns the MK, PM and CM series are probably not as popular as they once were because of their limited magazine capacity, price and size compared with what some of the other manufacturers are offering today. Guns like Sig's P365, Springfield Hellcat, Ruger Max 9, S&W Shield Plus, Kimber MAKO etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice photo... I almost bought the all metal one in 9mm. But yea, they are heavy for their size.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Nice photo... I almost bought the all metal one in 9mm. But yea, they are heavy for their size.


I've pocket carried mine but dropped it in in favor of my Glock G27. 9+1 rounds of 40 beats 5+1. They both probably weigh close to the same when fully loaded with the G27 being bulkier and with the extra 4 rounds. I've pocket carried them all day and for all intents and purposes they both felt the same with regards to the weight. Of course the weight is barely noticeable if carrying inside the waistband or in a belt holster. But if you're gonna' do that then you're better off with a bigger gun anyway. Those tiny little guns are designed for deep concealment preferably in a pocket holster or inside the waistband under a loose T-shirt when it's hot as hell outside and you don't want to print.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I really their m1 carbine beautiful rifle I think they are about 1500 on my list


----------



## Rooster (Oct 13, 2014)

Talk about love/hate! I bought a P9 when they first came out. The day I bought it, I put 200 rounds of practice ammo and 50 rounds of whatever self-defense ammo I was using at the time through it in the gun store range. Neither that day nor ever after did I have a single malfunction. The P9 in a Comp-Tac MTAC holster was my favorite carry combo for years. I was a big Kahr fan and frequently recommended their pistols. Then one day, only God knows why, I decided I wanted a P380. To make a L-O-N-G story short, the little SOB could not get through 25 rounds without a malfunction, the THIRD time it went back to Kahr, they gave me a new one, supposedly hand assembled by the anointed one himself. That one was little or no better. I was done with Kahr. I didn't even like my P9 anymore. I gave, literally gave, the P380 to a friend who was drawn to it for some reason. Then I bought my one and only Glock, a Glock 42, and it is much nicer to shoot and has not hiccupped once in hundreds of rounds.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I have had a CW9 and CT380 for years. They have been good.
Where Kahr missed the boat (I beleive?)- was not taking a hint from some the complaints they got on their l-o-n-g trigger pull. I know in the beginning that was their safety claim- long safe da trigger pull. But other gun makers started making shorter and lighter triggers and even finding ways to add a couple rounds to the mag. Kahr never moved from where they were years ago.
I honestly believe if Kahr would shorten and lighten that trigger pull and move to stack and a half mags they would sell more guns. The guns are good no doubt- they just don't compete with the newer stuff.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

UPDATE: I sold my PM9 and my MK9 Kahr pistols several weeks ago.


----------



## Bookemdano (7 mo ago)

I still have a PM9, a CM9 and a P380. The P380 gets the most carry as it's my 
favorite backup weapon. The CM9 is my bathroom gun and the PM9 is me
on suite bathroom gun. All 3 have several hundred rounds thru them and are
very reliable after the 200 obligatory 200 rnd break-in Kahr recommends, 
Actually all 3 have ran without a problem since day one.
Dano


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yup, you just don't see them as much anymore....strange.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I had a bunch of these and they all shot reliably. I think the best gun they made was the K9 in SS. Most people don't care for the long trigger pull. I thought the trigger was great, very smooth, very revolver like. My second favorite was the T9 or T40 both a little hard to find but worth the effort.
T9




PM9 another good one.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I had a T9. Beautiful gun. I still have a few of my Kahr collection.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I still pocket carry on occasion my CT 380. But the CW9 was borrowed by my older son a while back....and apparently he never got finished with it. He carried a G22 forever, but this CW 9 is a little lighter. 
I'm pretty much stuck on the Sig P-365 now.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Higgy Baby said:


> I still pocket carry on occasion my CT 380. But the CW9 was borrowed by my older son a while back....and apparently he never got finished with it. He carried a G22 forever, but this CW 9 is a little lighter.
> I'm pretty much stuck on the Sig P-365 now.



P365 Me too. I think the P365 shoots bigger than it is and carries very well. Took the place of my K9, MK9, CW9, PM9 basically all the Kahrs.


----------

